# Leachianus Growth



## jordi1999 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi I have a one year old leachie who is 40 grams, and I've been told he is really small, does any one have any tips to make my gecko grow quicker?
Thansk


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

quick growth isn't always a good thing...
what do you currently feed it? what temps do you keep it at? how often do you feed it and how much? do you know the locale (as some are much smaller than others)? how much of what you feed it does it eat? whats the set up like?


----------



## jordi1999 (Sep 8, 2013)

*re gecko*

hi i feed him repashy gecko diet, i keep it between 75 - 80, i feed it on mondays,wednesdays and fridays, he is an isle e moro, he eats a full milk cap bottle and he lives in a 10 gallon tank
thanks


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

what length and build is he? 
40g for a year sounds about right to me (mine were all between 40-100g at a year old then had growth spurts at 18 months - 2 years and a final push at the 3 year old mark to adult size)
i wouldn't be in too much of a rush to get him big fast - you want him to grow properly not quickly. he wont be fully grown until at least 2.5 - 3 years old so still a long way to go before hes big


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Does not sound too small to me. The thing with them is that every leachie seems to grow at different rates, even clutch mates can become very different in size before reaching adult size. try giving him 4 cups of repashy a week instead of 3. It seems to me though that all you are after is a big gecko quickly, as the other day you wanted to swap him for a bigger one. You picked the wrong lizard if you wanted fast growth. You got to play the long game with leachies but that's what makes them so rewarding to work with. Patients is a virtue


----------



## jordi1999 (Sep 8, 2013)

*re*

Thanks for the advice so I would feed him monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday now, and I have gone off swapping him now


----------

